# Critique Maddy- 6 yr old OTTB



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

So i would love you guys to critique Maddy...

6 yr old 
OTTB
16 hands

The ground she is on isn't perfectly even but i had to tie her somewhere otherwise she would have followed me around. 

I am sorry she isn't perfectly squared up.

I know he front feet are long, the farrier comes tomorrow- trust me she is on a strict 6 week shoeing.

I know she is toed out in the hind a little.

I am still trying to muscle her up.

I have had her for 2 years. I am doing hunters with her and will start jumping in the spring after all the rain. I have taken a few dressage lessons with her and those are going well.

I have attached lots of pics... standing ones, cantering and trotting to the left, cantering and trotting to the right and a few cute ones :lol:

Let me know what you think.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

*a few more pics


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

anyone? I see that lots of you have looked


----------



## bubblegum (Oct 6, 2009)

i think she is lovely, im not great on critique but i dont see anything wrong other than what you mentioned, she is muscling up well and has the sweetest face, you should be proud of her


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^thanks  i am very blessed to have her and she is so willing ... i got lucky with my first horse that i am training all by myself


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

SHe looks really good! Shes pretty stocky to. I like her alot, super sweet looking. Ugh it looks so warm were your at, i want to come over lol.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^it is cold! i had a big ol jacket on and thick breeches


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

cute. horses that have one foot forward like maybe be in pain/ uncomfortable (if it happens frequently.) Shes very cute. why does she have hind boots on in one of the photos? i didnt notice them at first.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

^she isn't in pain, just antsy  she kept trying to reach the grass around her so once i squared her up- she moved!

she has hind boots on in all the working pictures (i always ride/lounge in them)... she interferes a little (notice that she is toed out) and so they are for protection.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

trying to understand this, if a horse is toes out why would her back legs interfere? wouldnt it be the opposite?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

With her toes pointing out a little her fetlocks sometimes interfere a little- it looks a little like she is paddling. It isn't much but i prefer to protect her legs.

It she was toed in she would most likely be a little bow legged not interfere at her fetlocks.


----------



## hiwaythreetwenty (Oct 2, 2009)

She is a nice stocky mare, she has a bit of upright short pastures which is better then long ones, and it seems as though her back right I think it was fetlock looks puffy. What are your goals with her as that may help people critique her as each discipline needs a little different conformation.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

She looks awesome. Really sweet looking and stocky. What are you planning to do with her. It would be nice to know so that we can comment.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

kchfuller said:


> I have had her for 2 years. I am doing hunters with her and will start jumping in the spring after all the rain. I have taken a few dressage lessons with her and those are going well.


Here is and answer to the above two questions ...

Her hind legs always stock the next day after ridden or if i can't get her enough turn out time. The barn i am at only allows you to turn out while you are there and i work full time so it is hard to get her out for as long as i woudl like.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry to double post but i wanted to add that she has been x-rayed in the hind and they are 100% clean


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That sucks that your barn won't let you turn them out alone. It is very difficult for alot of people. 

If you are planning to jump with her, you will do good. She has those muscles on her hind legs, which show she has strength to propel herself upwards.

What exactly do you mean by her hind legs stock?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

They just get puffy(goes down when i ride or she gets hand walked- and ideas as to how to help it? I have asked on here before but no one had any ideas other then turn her out more, which i can't do) ... we hand walk her or let her out in the turn out as much as we can (being that I have 2 horses, I ride one horse each day, I work full time and it gets dark by 6:30 and is about to get dark sooner with day light savings- some weekends I ride two a day when I don't have too many lessons to teach). When I can't get out to ride her, the hubby doesn't know how to ride but he is a rock star at hand walking her or turning her out for a bit while he watches  

It sucks that we can't turn out and leave her b/c I was turning her out in the AM and then putting her up at lunch. I may talk to the BO and ask for a special privilege.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

here is the topic about her stocking up with a pic

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-health/stocking-up-36939/


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I just wanted to say that I've always liked this mare, she is possibly the best looking TB I've ever seen (IMO, don't anyone jump on me for this) There is something about her back in the third picture that I don't like though. Anyone else see it?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks 

as to the back, maybe more muscle? I am working on that with her and have been doing lots of trotting. I have had a Chiro out twice to see her and they said she is aligned right. Maybe I need to have them back out again :?


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

No, it almost looks like it's slightly roached...but it might just be the way she is standing. 

But you are welcome, she sure is stunning.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah the ground def isn't even so that doesn't help but i had to tie her or she'd follow me rather then pose for the camera lol


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Try your best to get a special privilege to take her out. Explain her condition to the BO, and I'm sure he will understand. Are the paddocks or fields well enclosed and safe for you to leave her out alone?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

Yep .. there are three paddocks (2 smaller and one med sized). She has always been good when turned out, never caused a problem- it isn't just me who can't do it its everyone so i am not sure what the deal is but will ask. She has a 12x12 stall with a 12x12 paddock too ...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Have you ever asked why you can't turn them out. I feel that is unfair. Are you paying to board your horse there? If so, then you must get your money's worth.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

yep I pay board... they just changed the rule because I used to be able to turn her out as long as it wasn't between 12-5 (that is when the ppl who pay them to turn their horses out get turned out- but there are only 3 turn outs and only one horse can be in them at a time so i don't want to pay to have them turn her out cause there isn't even a space)


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahhhh. Right. I can understand that one.

What is the reason that no more than one horse per field? Is it because they fight or because there is only space for one?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

they are small...


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

That really sucks. I don't know how my horse will survive without her time out in the field...

You must still ask your BO though. Even if you pay abit extra. = )


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

i wouldnt ever 
1. board at a place were i had to pay extra for turnout
2. board at a place were my horse goes out alone (and not for medical reasons) horses are herd animals, and may change behavior (dangerous, or depressed) when they are alone/ get lonely.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

the last place that she was at she got to go out with other horses and she changed a whole lot! she was horrible and i almost sold her ... she is so much better at this new place and i don't have the option to move her right now so i have to deal with what i have.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Shame. What exactly did she do? Become aggressive or what?


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

she has always been easy to lead and when we would take her from her stall to the turn out she would rear and be a brat to lead... also she would take off after you took her halter off and she never did that before. She was hard to catch and pushy. A pain to ride as she would just run through everything and then when you would go by the gate she would try to run into it and then was HARD to get away from it. Mind you I have been riding since I was 8, rode in college and with many great trainers so I am not a beginner as all. She has back to being fun to have- she has kept the energy but it is manageable now.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Ahhh. Okay. I suppose she did that because she wanted so bad to get to her friends. But it's good that she at least went back to normal.


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

na she lived in a stall next to them (they were all in the same barn) and she NEVER acted like this before... we think that something was going wrong there (no signs of abuse but something like that).


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. That is strange. It was most definately the horses. I can't see any other reason....


----------

